# Looking for help reading pedigree



## Catanz22 (Nov 26, 2017)

I’m looking for help reading this puppies specific pedigree to find out what his tempermate and other attributes will be like. I’ll post pics please let me know if anything stands out to you.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

You'll get more answers if you post the pedigree


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I think new members can't post pictures until they have (I think!) 5 posts?

Correct me if I'm wrong on this!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

catanz22 can you state the name of the sire and the dam


----------

